# Mud boat



## Bohuntn12 (Oct 7, 2014)

New to waterfowl hunting. Just picked up a used 16' mod V with 35hp mud buddy not exactly sure of my limitations. Water depth, wma's that are good bets for my set up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

You should be able to go just about anywhere.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you would be just fine at any of the WMA's. FB is popular, so is Ogden Bay. So What I would do if I were in your shoes is just load up the boat and go out and start exploring new places and finding out your limitations. Make sure to take a buddy so he can help push you out if you do get stuck. OH and Take a GPS with you the first couple of times so you know how to get back out to those spots you find in the dark! 


That is half the fun of owning a boat! 

Good Luck and be safe!


----------



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jealous! Sounds like a nice boat. Not too many guys are going to tell you exactly where to go with the new rig, Sorry. I find that the one of the funnest part of owning a mud boat is exploring in any of the WMA's. There are tons of places to go. Just get out there and enjoy! One word of advice, make sure you have ALL the required equipment that you need to be legal on the water. 18 years ago as a new boat owner in 16" of water, I got a ticket from the Feds for not having a throwable life preserver. Have fun!


----------



## Bohuntn12 (Oct 7, 2014)

You guys are awesome thanks for the advice. I'm going to take the boat after work on FB. And see what happens. If anyone wants to go for a ride let me know?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lets see some boat pics!!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

jb1 said:


> You should be able to go just about anywhere.


I noticed you didn't tell him to not stop on a hard bottom.  Your not going everywhere. unless you want to just cruz the great salt lake and take in the views. just don't stop. There are limitations to these boats, yes they go fast across really shallow water. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Bohuntn12 (Oct 7, 2014)

How do I post pictures?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Push the + next to the reply box and attach photos


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Bohuntn12 said:


> How do I post pictures?


Need to put them on a photo hosting site like photobucket then post the image link onto the forum.

If you would like me to help just email me and I'll be happy to post them for you.

[email protected]


----------



## Bohuntn12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Boat ran pretty dang good. Went all over Turpin. That place sure seems a lot bigger when walking and packing decoys.


----------



## Bohuntn12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Which northern WMA do you guys think is more mod v friendly to the boat on this weekend.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Bohuntn12 said:


> Which northern WMA do you guys think is more mod v friendly to the boat on this weekend.


Try Harold crane should be good this weekend


----------

